# SO, my decoy is moving in to the house for a few months lol



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

This should be interesting. Same guy in the video I posted in the "stick hits" thread yesterday lol


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

You probably wont have to go out for entertainment


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

ive lived a few different places for various lengths of time, where I agitated the dogs that lived there.

depends on the dogs and how much they held a grudge, or how "social" they were.. worked out fine for the most part.

as long as you guys dont spar or wrestle each other in front of the dogs.. 

and dude doesnt like to yell or argue a lot, should be fine..

one guys dogs absolutely hated me, but they were not too friendly to begin with...something about watching TV with a GSD or two sitting their staring at you and growling occasionally for moving..


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

What's worse A) nagging wife or B) a roommate/helper? 

I'm going with A.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ben Thompson said:


> What's worse A) nagging wife or B) a roommate/helper?
> 
> I'm going with A.



There is a great test to see if you wife or dog is more loyal to you. 

Shove both in the car trunk. 
Come back an hour later and open the trunk.
The one that is happiest to see you wins. :twisted: 8-[ :-\":-\"


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> There is a great test to see if you wife or dog is more loyal to you.
> 
> Shove both in the car trunk.
> Come back an hour later and open the trunk.
> The one that is happiest to see you wins. :twisted: 8-[ :-\":-\"


True enough, but a short lived victory since the wife will kill him.
:lol:


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Bob,if you come home with the scent of another dog on you,your dog will be very interested but not angry.
However if you come home wearing the scent of another woman you wifes reaction will be somewhat different?
disclaimer,not from personal experience.The dog part yes.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't think there will be any problems lol. The first night will be interesting though lol


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

susan tuck said:


> True enough, but a short lived victory since the wife will kill him.
> :lol:


Tell the wife to hide the body.... and we can use it for HR training. Heck, we might get more use out of him dead then when he was alive.....lol :lol::lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Susan, for that it's a good bet.

Jack, my car smells so doggy that it would probably over ride any other scent. My wife wont even ride in it.  

Hunter,I think your right about no problem......but I have no thoughts about trying it out. 8-[

Sarah, I've left orders to either toss me on my compost pile or if they plant me I want a fire hydrant as a head stone. Make a rest stop for the wild dogs that roam the cemetery.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

jack van strien said:


> Bob,if you come home with the scent of another dog on you,your dog will be very interested but not angry.
> However if you come home wearing the scent of another woman you wifes reaction will be somewhat different?
> disclaimer,not from personal experience.The dog part yes.


yes, that's a totally acceptable reason to begin poisoning the husband. good old Antifreeze!


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> one guys dogs absolutely hated me, but they were not too friendly to begin with...something about watching TV with a GSD or two sitting their staring at you and growling occasionally for moving..


that is awesome! probably not the most relaxing environment but good dedication on behalf of the dogs!


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Oh will you women stop nagging and making death threats.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Ben Thompson said:


> Oh will you women stop nagging and making death threats.


gotta watch the females brother ... they can get a little .... well you know lol


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I know I saw the movie "Basic Instinct". Hehehehe


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i NEVER understood what the nation saw in Micheal Douglas...in what way is he worth boiling a rabbit over? he's short and has ridiculous hair. must be because he was Spartacus's son


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Catherine Gervin said:


> i NEVER understood what the nation saw in Micheal Douglas...in what way is he worth boiling a rabbit over? he's short and has ridiculous hair. must be because he was Spartacus's son


That was a different sociopath, "Fatal Attraction".


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Sarah, I've left orders to either toss me on my compost pile or if they plant me I want a fire hydrant as a head stone. Make a rest stop for the wild dogs that roam the cemetery.


Egads, Don't waste it on the compost pile. Have body bag....... Will travel.... :lol:
And we can still plant a hydrant for you in the local boneyard.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

sarah platts said:


> egads, don't waste it on the compost pile. Have body bag....... Will travel.... :lol:
> And we can still plant a hydrant for you in the local boneyard.


+1
:smile:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Wife said I would probably draw rats anyway. :-k: :grin:


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Brian Anderson said:


> gotta watch the females brother ... they can get a little .... well you know lol


No kidding man! 

My most recent client (husband) is trying to get a divorce from his wife, who was cheating on him with a family friend. In the process he has seen his house set on fire, two cars vandalized...

I've never seen such crazy stuff! 

Disclaimer: These occurences are not happening in the US.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Ben Thompson said:


> That was a different sociopath, "Fatal Attraction".


you are right--sorry. but as for a match for Sharon Stone, how does she get herself attached to Micheal Douglas or Joe Pesci? even without heels she towers over them, and is gorgeous as they are not. guess there's no accounting for taste or casting.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Catherine Gervin said:


> i NEVER understood what the nation saw in Micheal Douglas...in what way is he worth boiling a rabbit over? he's short and has ridiculous hair. must be because he was Spartacus's son


Psssshhhh. Tall is overrated.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Hunter Allred said:


> Psssshhhh. Tall is overrated.


i would say that there are many factors which carry more weight than height--like THICK NERVES! ha ha ha. it's not the nerves needing to be thick, though...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Catherine Gervin said:


> i would say that there are many factors which carry more weight than height--like THICK NERVES! ha ha ha. it's not the nerves needing to be thick, though...


thick nerves are meaningless unless they are also hard...


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> thick nerves are meaningless unless they are also hard...


this is quite true--otherwise those nerves would be creepy and repellent


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Catherine Gervin said:


> you are right--sorry. but as for a match for Sharon Stone, how does she get herself attached to Micheal Douglas or Joe Pesci? even without heels she towers over them, and is gorgeous as they are not. guess there's no accounting for taste or casting.


I seem to remember her being blasted on coke through both movies which explains a lot. :-o


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Ben Thompson said:


> I seem to remember her being blasted on coke through both movies which explains a lot. :-o


my previous experience on that is a sudden expansion in the qualities of all the people i was around...they seemed charming or witty or fun or clever and whatever they had to say seemed so riveting. then again, i was gregarious on stimulants and some people become ego maniacs or homicidal or pryos when on them, and Bill Cosby says that "People say that cocaine magnifies your personality, but what if your personality is that you're an asshole?" and his wisdom is absolute.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Catherine Gervin said:


> my previous experience on that is a sudden expansion in the qualities of all the people i was around...they seemed charming or witty or fun or clever and whatever they had to say seemed so riveting. then again, i was gregarious on stimulants and some people become ego maniacs or homicidal or pryos when on them, and Bill Cosby says that "People say that cocaine magnifies your personality, but what if your personality is that you're an asshole?" and his wisdom is absolute.


 
hahahahaha!


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, he took a job in KY working dogs so that was short lived. Moves out this weekend. Now I'm back to working all the dogs at our club by myself :-( just in time for the brutal charleston summer


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Catherine Gervin said:


> you are right--sorry. but as for a match for Sharon Stone, how does she get herself attached to *Micheal Douglas* or Joe Pesci? even without heels she towers over them, and is gorgeous as they are not. guess there's no accounting for taste or casting.


Screw Sharon Stone, Catherine Zeta Jones is where it's at. She's from round this way, she is seriously hot  I think maybe MD's nerve is both thick hard and long.....................whahahahaha!


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Matt Vandart said:


> Screw Sharon Stone, Catherine Zeta Jones is where it's at. She's from round this way, she is seriously hot  I think maybe MD's nerve is both thick hard and long.....................whahahahaha!


there can be no other explanation!! she is really whip-smart, that Catherine Zeta Jones--and there are working dogs with her in "Intolerable Cruelty" which is tremendous fun to watch!


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Alright. My friend is still here until Thursday. Then he goes to KY to be Elite K9's trainer of K9s! Gonna pick his brain between now and then for all the tactical trailing knowledge I can. Dammit it sucks losing a good helper. In now back to being the only club helper again :-( :-( :-(.


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

Hunter could i possibly grab details on where he is going? i have a friend in KY who may be interested in engaging his services if he is doing tactical trailing type stuff... PM is fine if you don't want to share publicly, cheers!!


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Jay Quinn said:


> Hunter could i possibly grab details on where he is going? i have a friend in KY who may be interested in engaging his services if he is doing tactical trailing type stuff... PM is fine if you don't want to share publicly, cheers!!


Sent you a PM


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

Legend : )


----------

